# Need help asap plz



## Harley5864 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a 1998 Audi a4 quattro b5 1.8t engine aeb my injectors are staying open they won't send a ground pulse to them checked relays all good new ecm new cam sensor new crank sensor all fuses good I don't know what's wrong they all say short to ground but they are still spraying but not pulsing


----------

